# Female Personalities



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like to have your honest opinion about female temperaments in dogs. I've had so many breeders (of Maltese and other small breeds) tell me that females are independent and give love and affection on their own terms. That males are lovey dovey all the time and always wanting to please. Many breeders have told me that they actually prefer males over females and don't understand why so many pet owners want a little girl. Now, I want to make it clear that I love little boys! Cody is very sweet and affectionate. But, for years, I've been told by some that females......"they are called b*tches for a reason." Also, some have told me that their female pets don't get along. I don't get it. My two girls get along beautifully. Mandy is a bit more independent. But, all Josey ever wants to do is cuddle on my lap. Or, ride in her fundle bag with me. She also is drawn to other people, not dogs. Don't know if anyone else has this going on with their fluff? But, I would like everyone's opinions on their little girls' temperaments. I've had several people tell me that I'm just "lucky" with my girls and I better not get another, as, they will start fighting. I just don't understand this. Doesn't a dogs temperament mirror our own personalities and the environment we are providing a bit? Thank you in advance.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, here's how it is at our house....

Abbey & Ava are just like people sisters. They snuggle, play and fight with each other! They are both very much snuggler's with me. If I am sitting, it is Abbey who is on my lap. In bed both girls must be touching me all night long.

Archie is a cool dude. He's a momma's boy - but he's just as happy to be "near" me. He is the alpha dog in the pack, even though he's extremely passive....it's just a known fact, he doesn't have to prove himself to anyone. He _*knows*_ he's very special to me :wub: 

Tink, what can I say about Tink. He loves me with all his itty bitty heart and longs for my touch. But if I'm not petting him, he immediately goes over to "his" chair. He'll stare at me waiting for an invitation :blink: He is not your normal dog, but if he was...he'd be the biggest snuggler of all...I think.:innocent:

But all the while the girls are like the teacher's pet...right there with me at all times. Either snuggling or squabbling with each other

I think the boys are more "sweet" ...maybe that's the word...while the girls are a bit more pushy with what they want.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Interesting topic... I do think it really can depend on the individual dog. But ... right now Claire is in my lap .. she always wants to be there whereas Catcher is too busy "guarding" the house LOL to let his guard down by snuggling! 

However, even though Kallie and Claire are very, very affectionate, the level of Catcher's devotion is much different from theirs. It's really hard to describe but he will look at me with such depth of love in his eyes ... my girls have never done anything like this. I wish I could explain better but his level of love and devotion is a step up from my girls'.

Like Pat was describing Tink in the post above ... That's the way Catcher is .. he just melts when I touch him. 

Regarding them getting along with each other ... all three of mine really get along great with each other and all really are just so sweet and a pleasure to share a home with. No b*tches here ... except maybe for me!!! LOL


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think on average it is true that boys are more clingy and girls are more independent. It has definitely been true in my house. My boy, Rylie, wants to be right with me all the time and is always a step behind me. He gets up and follows me to the bathroom, etc. Both of my girls, Lacy and London, are both more independent. They love me and are very attached too...they like to be in the same room with me, but they don't have to be right with me like Rylie does.

Right now I'm on the couch and Rylie (boy) is laying right by my head. London (girl) is on top of the couch pillows looking out the window, and Lacy (girl) is laying on the floor.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> I think on average it is true that boys are more clingy and girls are more independent. It has definitely been true in my house. My boy, Rylie, wants to be right with me all the time and is always a step behind me. He gets up and follows me to the bathroom, etc. Both of my girls, Lacy and London, are both more independent. They love me and are very attached too...they like to be in the same room with me, but they don't have to be right with me like Rylie does.
> 
> Right now I'm on the couch and Rylie (boy) is laying right by my head. London (girl) is on top of the couch pillows looking out the window, and Lacy (girl) is laying on the floor.


Yes, that is the way mine are ... Catcher is right there with me all the time ... follows me everywhere.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Not true at all that girls are more independent in our house. Bijou always wants in my lap, on my shoulder, on my chest, always kissing me, needs me constantly...Casanova loves to cuddle, kiss, lie in my lap too...but he's got other jobs also like investigating new things, people, and places...

From the Malts I've met, I think the stereotype that is more true is...little boy pups are more like little boys. Little girl pups are more like little human girls.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know, I've heard the same thing about girls. My own experience has been that for the most part, the girls are sweet - the boys can just be a tiny bit sweeter. Obviously, every temperament is different. Up until a month ago, I only had adult girls here and then I brought home a 1 year old adult male. Now I have to say - he is one sweet dog. OMG so sweet! He just looooves us! (and we love him)

All my dogs get along, although the 'moms' had a bit to say about the new dog (I find they are more territorial after they've had puppies) But all in all, everyone gets along.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee I guess I'll just have to get a little girl to compare :innocent:.....JK!! Unless I could convince my engineer husband that it's in the name of science and research. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Both my girls are sweet and affectionate toward me. If they could, they'd be in my lap 24/7. They both love to be cuddled and petted. They both sleep right next to me at night. They both follow me around the house. They are both good at getting the message when I am busy and they go to their little beds and stop pestering me. A male Bichon I petsat for would not take no for an answer. He insisted on being with me, even if I were busy and it drove me nuts. Nikki and Keiko compete for my attention. Nikki can be a downright pest toward Keiko sometimes, as she always wants to play, while Keiko can be aloof toward Nikki at times. But I think that would be true if they were boys, too, especially since I got one as a puppy and one as an adult. I really think it is an individual thing. My female Bichon was as sweet as could be, not a b**ch at all. When she got really old she just didn't want to be bothered, like many dogs, male or female.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I love this thread  ... when we talk personality and temperament, I get super duper excited :HistericalSmiley: 
lol but seriously, personality is #1 when it comes to getting a pup for me (of course, I am not ranking health because it is BEYOD, ahead of that - tops the rest). 



suzimalteselover said:


> I would like to have your honest opinion about female temperaments in dogs. I've had so many breeders (of Maltese and other small breeds) tell me that females are *independent and give love and affection on their own terms. *That males are lovey dovey all the time and always wanting to please. Many breeders have told me that they actually prefer males over females and don't understand why so many pet owners want a little girl. Now, I want to make it clear that I love little boys! Cody is very sweet and affectionate. But, for years, I've been told by some that females......"they are called b*tches for a reason." Also, some have told me that their *female pets don't get along*. I don't get it. My *two girls get along beautifully.* Mandy is a bit more independent. But, all Josey ever wants to do is *cuddle on my lap*. Or, ride in her fundle bag with me. She also is drawn to other people, not dogs. Don't know if anyone else has this going on with their fluff? But, I would like everyone's opinions on their little girls' temperaments. I've had several people tell me that I'm just "lucky" with my girls and I better not get another, as, they will start fighting. I just don't understand this. Doesn't a dogs temperament mirror our own personalities and the environment we are providing a bit? Thank you in advance.


Here are very few facts about my Crystal (for what I can think of now since it is close to bed time for me lol ...will add a bit more tomorrow) 
Crystal is a cuddle-bug. If you asked her to sit on her lap, she will do it in excitement and stay there until.......FOREVER!

Crystal is not independent. She is my shadow. Believe it or not, she wasn't trained to stick to my leg when we go OUTSIDE without a leash. She, in fact, is natural at that. Never leaves my side. Never the less, for her own safety in many places, I keep her on a leash. 

Crystal is a KISSING machine. She gives enormous amount of kisses. She has no limits. She will kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss, kiss.....kiss....kiss and WONT STOP until YOU stop her. 

I don;t have two girls at home so I can not comment on sister-fluff-sibling, but when I look at the level of social-bug that each my pups have, I would say that Snowy wins that award -- towards boys and girls he is SUPER DUPER social...his tail goes wagging like CRAZY to a point that you would think that it would fall off:HistericalSmiley: 
Now with Crystal? she is picky when choosing who she would play with (when it comes to Snowy, her brother, there is NO QUESTION about it...she loves him SO SO SO MUCH) but when it comes to other dogs, hmmm, let's say she prefers the boyfriends than girlfriends. She will be very careful when picking which girl she would be friends with and which not! 

I really believe that it is an individual thing MORE than gender


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it's just like people -- each has their individual personality.

Lacie is very independent and not much of a cuddler. She comes to me when she wants affection, but isn't constantly "attached to me".

Tilly wants to be with me constantly and always wants to be touching me or cuddling with me. She doesn't like it if Lacie or Secret seem to be closer to me than she is and will move to be even closer.

Secret is in the middle between Lacie and Tilly. She likes to cuddle more than Lacie, but is more independent than Tilly.

But none of my girls ever fight with each other or ever really growl. Lacie gives a special "stop it" growl is Tilly accidently jumps on her, but it isn't a "let's start a fight growl". I've never seen any of my girls want to fight. 

When I was breeding Lhasas -- I had to say that many of my boys were much more loving and affectionate than my girls, but I also would say that my foundation male was the most independent of all and would only really ask for kisses at bedtime.

So in my personal opinion, I would say it depends on the fluff -- not on the sex.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

It really truly depends on the individual furbaby, whether male or female. Each maltese has their own personalites. I have both genders throughout the years, and each of my babies, whether boy or girl were so loving. With my Mia and Leo. Mia sleeps on my face follows me from room to room. Leo will too, and must always be near me, and is such a Momma's boy, but he gets tired of changing rooms with me LOL.

It really and truly is not gender, I don't think, yes boys that I have had are sooooooooooooo loving, but my girls were so very sweet as well.

The best thing to do, is ask the ethical breeder about the personalites of the fluffs.
I was just saying to hubby, my gosh, there is nothing in the world like a Maltese (and that is boy or girl)

Oh I do love the boys so much, but I also love the girls. Maltese, whether boy or girl, are the most loving breed that we could ever be blessed with.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily is a snuggle bug,likes to be held,then she's off on her own, 

Sasha is the kissenator,won't stop until you stop her,loves to be held. Sometimes she's a snuggler. 

Bitsy is a likenator too. she likes to curl up w/ you but not really be held,she loves to sit on your lap.

Rylee is on my like glue,he loves to be held ,on your lap and snuggled. 

Amber likes to be on your lap an dheld and she's a snuggler.


Rylee is the snuggliest though,just a pinch more,he follows me everywhere.

I wonder if most prefer girls since it's hard to train boys not to lift a leg on things and you can dress the girls up more...

I've found the boys are just a bit more affectionate or snuggly,they don't get into the scraps and get jealous like my girls do.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

In my case, both of my babies are very people oriented. They both adore people in general, anyone that will stop and say hi is ok my them! However, Pixie would quite happily go home with anyone. She just doesn't have the same attachment level that Jazz does. She adores me...and everyone else! It doesn't matter to her who is holding her and loving on her as long as someone is. 

Jazz is my dog. Period. He likes other people, but I'm it for him. I get up to leave the room, and he's on my heals. I leave to go somewhere, and he's the one that waits patiently by the door for my return. He is absolutely attached to me. Both are sweet and loving and love to be held and cuddled and petted, Jazz is just more individually attached then Pixie is.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog. Aolani is pretty independent - heck, most nights he'll start off sleeping in our room, but sometimes during the night he goes into the next room to sleep - he likes his space. He can only take so much cuddling- I think I crave for it more than he does. So he will lay next to me for a bit and once he's had enough he will move away and lay on the opposite from where I am. If I try to bring him back to me he, more often than not, gets upset and quickly gets further away from me. That being said if I am doing something in one room of the house he will come and lay in that room and if I move to another room he will follow me and lay in that room too. I was also told that girls are a bit more sassy while boys are sweeter and more loving, but I think the opposite applies to Aolani. I wonder if we are told that so that we can just buy the boys and they can keep the girls for breeding because I was looking for a girl. In any case, I love my boy and I'm happy that he at least lets me play dress up and he likes to learn new tricks (on his own terms of course), but sometimes I would like him to be more sweet and less sassy.

**Editted to add that he doesn't sleep in our beds and when I am talking about laying next to me I mean on our couch or even on the floor which I tend to do when I think he looks like a little angel sleeping. Then the little devil wakes up and walks away from me leaving me all alone on the floor LOL.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Suzi-my first Maltese was a male and he was a lovey-dovey boy. Both of my girls adore each other, and both of them are lovey-dovey, too. Rose and Lily love to be held, "fooled with", and will curl up together in my lap. Both of them sleep curled up together next to me in the bed. Honestly, there has never been a squabble between them. I too have heard that there is a difference between the girls and boys. If there is, I haven't noticed it. I think it all boils down to individual temperament. Both of my girls have very sweet temperaments.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gee I guess I'll just have to get a little girl to compare :innocent:.....JK!! Unless I could convince my engineer husband that it's in the name of science and research. :thumbsup:


I feel your pain.:HistericalSmiley:My husband is an engineer too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gee I guess I'll just have to get a little girl to compare :innocent:.....JK!! Unless I could convince my engineer husband that it's in the name of science and research. :thumbsup:


 :HistericalSmiley: Now that's a female's approach to getting what she wants! I love it. Overall my boys are so very affectionate. If a breeder has their dogs LIVE with them the girls have to be separated sometimed esp. if there are puppies around. I just broke up a fiery growling match between Glory Girl and Flash.. so Flash is now not with the gang but with my sweet male champion Simon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Breeders speak from having unaltered dogs for the most part. That can make a difference. I find the maltese breed, as a whole, to be affectionate and sweet.

I've always found the best way to get a hubby to change their mind is to lead them to the puppies. LOL! Dirty tactics but sometimes you have to do what you have to do!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Breeders speak from having unaltered dogs for the most part. That can make a difference. I find the maltese breed, as a whole, to be affectionate and sweet.
> 
> *I've always found the best way to get a hubby to change their mind is to lead them to the puppies. LOL! Dirty tactics but sometimes you have to do what you have to do!*


I like that! I am interested in adding a girl to our family in about a year. I might just have to do this  

I always wondered how a breeder could you give info on personality when the pups still have more growing, exploring to do and come into their own. I guess they look at the parents?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My opinion on this keeps changing as I keep adding fluffs...and the longer they are with me. lol

Out of my 3, Miss Zoe is the most independent. I got Zoe as a puppy. She is a lover and a cuddler but is totally fine off by herself. When she does want some love and attention, she loves with her whole heart and her whole body. When she does want some attention, no matter who is in my lap, I put them down and give her all of my attention. I'm truly blessed in the fact that Zoe is totally ok with having the other 2 in my lap along with her now. It took a long time getting there, but she allows them to touch her and lay next to her now. She may never snuggle with the other 2 like they do with each other, but I'm thrilled with what I see happening. What I do find interesting is that out of my 3, she's the one who will whimper and cry if I leave her at someone's house or in the car with someone. For example, at my sister's last night, I left all 3 in the house while I took other stuff out to the car, and even with my parents being there with her, she was the one to whimper and cry. Now of course she's totally fine when I drop her off at G'ma & G'pa's house. We've been doing that since she was a puppy. When Zoe looks at me, you can see her love and devotion in her eyes.

Jett is my total lover boy. I got Jett when he was a year old. He is one who suffers from separation anxiety so maybe that is part of the reason he is the way he is with me. However when outside, if sniffing bunny scents or chipmunk scents, he could have his nose to the ground and track that trail until he could not find his way home I believe. Same if he sees a bunny or a squirrel. He MUST be leashed at all times. Jett can be clingy at times but not all the time. He is happiest when he's in my lap. If not in my lap he must be near me or be able to see me. He will go off into another room from time to time, but only when he knows I'm going to be at the computer or a certain spot for a very long time. :blush: Out of my 3, he is the one who I would say really NEEDS me. I fear for him if I were to ever be hospitalized and he would have to stay with someone for a little while. I think he would be ok if Zoe or Callie were with him and that is part of the reason why I got a younger fluff. Jett is like a little limp rag when I pick him up and he molds to my body. Both my girls mold to me but are a bit stiff when first being picked up or even being set down. Is that a boy thing or a temperament thing? IDK. When Jett looks at me, you can see the love and adoration in his eyes. It's like he worships me.

Callie is actually changing. I've had her a little over 6 months now and she was 9 months when I got her. She had been a bit independent but not as independent as Zoe. I still say she has an independent streak in her but she is my shadow. That may change the longer she's with me. However she has become a real snuggler and lap girl. She is one that I would like to take to a very large fenced in park somewhere and test how close she would stick to me. I think she would be one that stayed right with me whether she were leashed or not. She used to be kind of stiff when I handled her but has really become like the other 2 where she will mold her body to me. The only reason she gets off my lap or scoots a few inches away from me at night in bed is because she tends to run hotter then the other 2 and she just gets too hot. Her favorite spot to sleep is right on the side of my neck, curled in the shoulder area. I can hear and feel her little breath on my ear. :wub: Callie's still a bit unsure and won't look at me for a real long period of time. She tends to be more on the timid side and full eye contact for long periods of time intimidate her. I'm looking forward to the time when I can see that deep love for me in her eyes...and I know it's not too far away.

That being said, even though I'm seeing some changes in their personalities, this part of their temperament has so far stayed the same. My Zoe can be a bit moody or 'diva-ish'. What was ok with her 5 minutes ago, like Callie putting her paws on her back as they are all standing up on the cupboard door for treats, may now not be ok with her. *sigh* My Jett is by far the laid back one where things don't upset him like they do my girls. Think of human kids saying "mom she touched me!" That would be my Zoe. lol Jett is also the peacemaker in the group. If anyone should start to even think about getting upset, he's right there going into a play bow and doing his 'let's play' bark. I do marvel though that he will stand up for himself when he feels it necessary. Callie so far has not shown too much in the way of being moody. I don't know if she won't or if she's still too much of a puppy yet. It will be interesting to see as she matures.

Guess this is a long way of saying...I just don't know. :HistericalSmiley: But I had fun sharing my babies personalities. :innocent:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie is an only child, and she's not very good with other dogs (right, Ker?). She's funny with her affection. Sometimes, when I'm at my desk, she'll scratch the back of the chair and when I turn around, she walks away - that is telling me that I'm not paying attention to her, and I'll pet her and kiss her and then she'll go back to laying on the couch. Othertimes she'll just curl up on my lap. When I'm on the phone, she HAS to be on my lap.

She's also funny when I leave her. If I'm alone, she's fine, she'll curl up on the couch and not a peep from her. BUT, if a friend is over and we leave together, she pours on the drama and will howl like crazy, because she thinks she's missing something.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that Bonnie is very affectionate - she'll never back down from a kiss or a hug and will kiss my face until I stop her. When we sleep, she's always touching me and sometimes will wake me up with kisses in the middle of the night. She's also very social with people, loves company and adores men (unfortunately she doesn't see very many, lol!). But, even with company, she always seems to stare at me for approval or to tell me that she loves me first and best.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal -- in reading your descriptions of each of your fluffs, I would say that Lacie and Zoe are very, very similar in personality. And Lacie was the first. I react the same as you do. When Lacie tells me that she wants to be loved on, she gets my undivided attention. She's fine with Tilly and Secret, but does not really cuddle with either of them and probably never will. Lacie is definitely my baby girl, but she's just more independent and doesn't want to constantly be cuddled.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is an only child, but I don't think she could be any sweeter. She is very kissy, lovey, cuddly and always has to be near. She is either beside me in the chair, on my shoulder or laying at my chair. She loves to be touched and petted (especially tummy rubs.) When she looks at me my husband says he can see the love and adoration in her eyes. She is definitely my once in a lifetime little fluffy girl. 

*I think we will always have girl Malts at our house, because of the sweetness and love Sassy shares with us. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you cannot generalize. It depends the individual dog and his temperament. My lhasa (boy) did not like to be held. My daughter's shi tzu (girl) did not like to be held. They would tolerate for a few minutes but then wanted to be put down. Alex likes to be held, is more attaching. The chihuahua my daughter adopted (boy) is a pot of glue. He wants to be held all the time. His name is Rambo but he is no Rambo.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is an only fluff...but I had a girl mini schnauzer for sixteen years. She never gave out kisses but loved to snuggle on our laps. Rocky doesn't give out too many kisses, but will when I am rubbing his belly. He'll lean his head over and kiss my hand. He is a mama's boy, loves to lay on my lap or dh's, although I am first choice, hee hee.
He can be very independent, does not cry when we leave the house. He can be on the couch in the family room while I am at the computer in the office. He loves to sleep with me on the couch, but will eventually move a little bit away from me..probably thinks i'll roll over on him? He sleeps on the couch in the family room every nite and in the morning goes in his bed. 
When we went to my aunt's cabin up north for the first time..he slept on her couch !I wanted him to sleep with us but he didn't want to, he's got his routine. He slept on her couch all night, LOL.:HistericalSmiley:
When I sit on the couch at home, he snuggles right up to me...and he is always looking to play...play, and more play. He's a happy boy, but doesn't feel comfortable at times with dogs..it takes him time to get used to them, but once he does, he loves them. He loves to play with people and will let all children approach him and pet him.:wub:
Christmas eve, when I had over thirty people...he stuck to me like glue and stayed on my lap. If I got up and had someone keep an eye on him, he watched me the whole time. Everyone thought that was so cute. He is definitley the lover boy.:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awww, Crystal, when I hear about your Jett, he sounds like my Rocky in some ways. Wonder how they'd be together?



Crystal&Zoe said:


> My opinion on this keeps changing as I keep adding fluffs...and the longer they are with me. lol
> 
> Out of my 3, Miss Zoe is the most independent. I got Zoe as a puppy. She is a lover and a cuddler but is totally fine off by herself. When she does want some love and attention, she loves with her whole heart and her whole body. When she does want some attention, no matter who is in my lap, I put them down and give her all of my attention. I'm truly blessed in the fact that Zoe is totally ok with having the other 2 in my lap along with her now. It took a long time getting there, but she allows them to touch her and lay next to her now. She may never snuggle with the other 2 like they do with each other, but I'm thrilled with what I see happening. What I do find interesting is that out of my 3, she's the one who will whimper and cry if I leave her at someone's house or in the car with someone. For example, at my sister's last night, I left all 3 in the house while I took other stuff out to the car, and even with my parents being there with her, she was the one to whimper and cry. Now of course she's totally fine when I drop her off at G'ma & G'pa's house. We've been doing that since she was a puppy. When Zoe looks at me, you can see her love and devotion in her eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments and taking the time to respond. I enjoyed reading about each of your furbabies' personality traits....very interesting and so very sweet! :wub: I feel the overwhelming consensus is that both of your males and females are very sweet and loving in their own way. Each baby is different; it's not based on their gender.

I have a friend with six pet Maltese. Three girls and three boys. All are neutered and spayed. She purchased each of them as puppies. But, the girls don't get along and have to be separated at times. It's gotten so bad that blood has been drawn at times.  I know a couple of other gals.....5 dogs in one household and 8 dogs in another household. They say the same thing....that their females fight. So, I've always wondered if the cause of the fighting was environment or genetics. I know that dogs mirror our emotions and reactions. I also wondered if the fighting was due to unethical breeder/breeders and his/her breeding lines. But, now, after reading all of your comments.....I'm beginning to wonder if the number of dogs in the household is the common demoninator here as the problem, not the sex. They say all their males get along great. 






Lacie's Mom said:


> I think it's just like people -- each has their individual personality.
> 
> Lacie is very independent and not much of a cuddler. She comes to me when she wants affection, but isn't constantly "attached to me".
> 
> ...


Interesting and well said. 



allheart said:


> It really truly depends on the individual furbaby, whether male or female. Each maltese has their own personalites. I have both genders throughout the years, and each of my babies, whether boy or girl were so loving. With my Mia and Leo. Mia sleeps on my face follows me from room to room. Leo will too, and must always be near me, and is such a Momma's boy, but he gets tired of changing rooms with me LOL.
> 
> It really and truly is not gender, I don't think, yes boys that I have had are sooooooooooooo loving, but my girls were so very sweet as well.
> 
> ...


Good points...thanks Christine!



michellerobison said:


> Emily is a snuggle bug,likes to be held,then she's off on her own,
> 
> Sasha is the kissenator,won't stop until you stop her,loves to be held. Sometimes she's a snuggler.
> 
> ...


Michelle, I think you hit the nail on the head here. 


08chrissy08 said:


> In my case, both of my babies are very people oriented. They both adore people in general, anyone that will stop and say hi is ok my them! However, Pixie would quite happily go home with anyone. She just doesn't have the same attachment level that Jazz does. She adores me...and everyone else! It doesn't matter to her who is holding her and loving on her as long as someone is.
> 
> Jazz is my dog. Period. He likes other people, but I'm it for him. I get up to leave the room, and he's on my heals. I leave to go somewhere, and he's the one that waits patiently by the door for my return. He is absolutely attached to me. Both are sweet and loving and love to be held and cuddled and petted, Jazz is just more individually attached then Pixie is.


I think it's funny how some dogs are more people oriented than dog oriented. Josey would much rather be around a group of women than another dog. 



Johita said:


> I think it depends on the dog. Aolani is pretty independent - heck, most nights he'll start off sleeping in our room, but sometimes during the night he goes into the next room to sleep - he likes his space. He can only take so much cuddling- I think I crave for it more than he does. So he will lay next to me for a bit and once he's had enough he will move away and lay on the opposite from where I am. If I try to bring him back to me he, more often than not, gets upset and quickly gets further away from me. That being said if I am doing something in one room of the house he will come and lay in that room and if I move to another room he will follow me and lay in that room too. I was also told that girls are a bit more sassy while boys are sweeter and more loving, but I think the opposite applies to Aolani. I wonder if we are told that so that we can just buy the boys and they can keep the girls for breeding because I was looking for a girl. In any case, I love my boy and I'm happy that he at least lets me play dress up and he likes to learn new tricks (on his own terms of course), but sometimes I would like him to be more sweet and less sassy.
> 
> **Editted to add that he doesn't sleep in our beds and when I am talking about laying next to me I mean on our couch or even on the floor which I tend to do when I think he looks like a little angel sleeping. Then the little devil wakes up and walks away from me leaving me all alone on the floor LOL.


Edith, Aolani and Cody sound a lot alike. Cody will do the same thing as far as the sleeping patterns.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> My opinion on this keeps changing as I keep adding fluffs...and the longer they are with me. lol
> 
> Out of my 3, Miss Zoe is the most independent. I got Zoe as a puppy. She is a lover and a cuddler but is totally fine off by herself. When she does want some love and attention, she loves with her whole heart and her whole body. When she does want some attention, no matter who is in my lap, I put them down and give her all of my attention. I'm truly blessed in the fact that Zoe is totally ok with having the other 2 in my lap along with her now. It took a long time getting there, but she allows them to touch her and lay next to her now. She may never snuggle with the other 2 like they do with each other, but I'm thrilled with what I see happening. What I do find interesting is that out of my 3, she's the one who will whimper and cry if I leave her at someone's house or in the car with someone. For example, at my sister's last night, I left all 3 in the house while I took other stuff out to the car, and even with my parents being there with her, she was the one to whimper and cry. Now of course she's totally fine when I drop her off at G'ma & G'pa's house. We've been doing that since she was a puppy. When Zoe looks at me, you can see her love and devotion in her eyes.
> 
> ...


Crystal, I agree and hubby says the same thing. I do think they come into their own more as they get older. Yes, they are very much like children. 


MalteseJane said:


> I think you cannot generalize. It depends the individual dog and his temperament. My lhasa (boy) did not like to be held. My daughter's shi tzu (girl) did not like to be held. They would tolerate for a few minutes but then wanted to be put down. Alex likes to be held, is more attaching. The chihuahua my daughter adopted (boy) is a pot of glue. He wants to be held all the time. His name is Rambo but he is no Rambo.


Very interesting....the differences here. LOL @ Rambo!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Another one fact about my Crystal is that she is moody sometimes 
ETA - In other words, she can be "not in a mood" for certain things (Yesterday, she loved it -whatever it is that she loves-...today, not that much...tomorrow, she will go to loving it once again lol)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Ahhh Crystal...you're a real woman now. We have a right to change our minds, dont we?:HistericalSmiley:



Katkoota said:


> Another one fact about my Crystal is that she is moody sometimes
> ETA - In other words, she can be "not in a mood" for certain things (Yesterday, she loved it -whatever it is that she loves-...today, not that much...tomorrow, she will go to loving it once again lol)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Ahhh Crystal...*you're a real woman now*. We have a right to change our minds, dont we?:HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl:

Crystal: "You are soooo right, auntie Diane "


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I read somewhere that girls dogs LOVE you and boy dogs are IN LOVE with you. For my 3 that is true.
Bella is a snuggle bun, but on her own terms. She won't come up to you and ask for pats so much. She can be such a grumble butt/b*tch. She doesn't hesitate to put you in your place! She loves anyone who will give her cuddles.
Benny and Tiko are mine. They follow me everywhere, come up and ask for cuddles and have to sleep with me. They won't settle for anyone else but mum. They will let you do anything with them and not complain apart for maybe licking you to try and distract you!
Having said that, I agree that is depends on the individual but so far I prefer the boys sweetness!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> I would like to have your honest opinion about female temperaments in dogs. I've had so many breeders (of Maltese and other small breeds) tell me that females are independent and give love and affection on their own terms. That males are lovey dovey all the time and always wanting to please. Many breeders have told me that they actually prefer males over females and don't understand why so many pet owners want a little girl. Now, I want to make it clear that I love little boys! Cody is very sweet and affectionate. But, for years, I've been told by some that females......"they are called b*tches for a reason." Also, some have told me that their female pets don't get along. I don't get it. My two girls get along beautifully. Mandy is a bit more independent. But, all Josey ever wants to do is cuddle on my lap. Or, ride in her fundle bag with me. She also is drawn to other people, not dogs. Don't know if anyone else has this going on with their fluff? But, I would like everyone's opinions on their little girls' temperaments. I've had several people tell me that I'm just "lucky" with my girls and I better not get another, as, they will start fighting. I just don't understand this. Doesn't a dogs temperament mirror our own personalities and the environment we are providing a bit? Thank you in advance.


OMG..I am laughing so hard at all of these posts.. I was JUST going to post about this, because I am LMAO at Feather right now. Here's the lowdown at my house (excluding my male Labrador, he's just a dufus  loves my girlies though and yes, wants to be in my lap,if he can find a way to get there. Otherwise, he's on a rug)


Indi is typical female/b*tch personality. Loves me (unhealthily, has SA) but only wants to be in the same room as I, she doesn't want in my lap, held, etc. she is the best dog I've ever had (other than her SA) she never does anything wrong, tells you exactly what she wants and she doesn't need/want much. 

Feather. She comes from a long line of "kisses and smooches, which is also their names".. very very kissy, affectionate girlies.. Feather wants what she wants NOW, she is a total clown (see her videos in the video area) and HAS to be on my or if I am not home, her Dad's lap. 

Ritzy, is inbetween, but boy does she live up to her name. She is so glamorous, with her hair cut down, she has a body that is just amazing.. but beyond that, very Ritzy... as in prissy, and eewwww, I doan wike dat...   

so, right now, I'm still in bed on laptop, Feather has been on my chest/lap for 2hours and she sleeps with me, in the crooks of my legs. I just got Ritzy out of her pen and we played, Feather of course, pissed cuz she's not getting the total, one on one attention so she bullies her way in. I ignore her. Now, I get Ritzy to lay on my lap and Feather is sitting there, staring at me..and tries climbing over my arm, above Ritzy to be THE HIGHEST ONE on my chest..laying on top of Ritz. I pick her up and tell her to go lay down (knowing she won't because this is so cute, I've rewarded it and know it is a game). LOL. so does she, no. she tries to figure out new ways of getting to my chest.  number of attempts: 9. she just now, went stomping off and is now, laying on my legs, again, pissed. 

I prefer the girls. I just do. I've known amazing boys but I just like my girls. Feather, absolutely cracks me up. I adore her, beyond words. she IS a piece of my heart. I let her get away with so much (and I know I'm rewarding what I reward, that is my job  but I'm ok with it..because I just think, not too many months ago, I thought I would never feel that 4lb body on mine again. I don't care what she does, as long as she doesn't harm herself and she is spoiled beyond words. so b*tch personality..yep, she's like her Momma )

Great thread, I've loved reading it. oh and ps.."dominance" is not a valued term anymore, because humans shape their dogs' behavior and cause it to become what we interpret it as "dominance" when really it is "attention seeking behavior" that we created.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

the.shewolf said:


> *I read somewhere that girls dogs LOVE you and boy dogs are IN LOVE with you. * For my 3 that is true.
> Bella is a snuggle bun, but on her own terms. She won't come up to you and ask for pats so much. She can be such a grumble butt/b*tch. She doesn't hesitate to put you in your place! She loves anyone who will give her cuddles.
> Benny and Tiko are mine. They follow me everywhere, come up and ask for cuddles and have to sleep with me. They won't settle for anyone else but mum. They will let you do anything with them and not complain apart for maybe licking you to try and distract you!
> Having said that, I agree that is depends on the individual but so far I prefer the boys sweetness!


the.shewolf's statement above describes Catcher. In reading all the descriptions I am surprised to see that all boys are not like Catcher!! I thought his behavior toward me was typical of a boy ... maybe it's just "him"? I've been thinking more and more about this and how different my boy and my girls are from each other. 

Catcher doesn't hardly ever want to sit on my lap or cuddle but the way he interacts with me is so different from my girls'. His devotion to me is at a much higher level than theirs. He sort of flirts with me .. I wish I could explain it but the guy is definitely in love with me!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> the.shewolf's statement above describes Catcher. In reading all the descriptions I am surprised to see that all boys are not like Catcher!! I thought his behavior toward me was typical of a boy ... maybe it's just "him"? I've been thinking more and more about this and how different my boy and my girls are from each other.
> 
> Catcher doesn't hardly ever want to sit on my lap or cuddle but the way he interacts with me is so different from my girls'. His devotion to me is at a much higher level than theirs. He sort of flirts with me .. I wish I could explain it but the guy is definitely in love with me!!


 
Sher, your not alone. That's exactly the way Leo is :wub::wub:, just the way he shares and gives his love, is indescribable, very different then Mia, or any of the girls I have. It's almost like Leo crawls inside your body, and steals your heart, but Mia is loving as well. Leo does love to lay on my lap , BUT if he is reallly tired, off to his cave bed he goes, and Mia sleeps on my shoulder.

I think it's just the way they love you, and show it, the boys, No you are not alone. Hugs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> Catcher *doesn't hardly ever want to sit on my lap or cuddle* *but the way he interacts with me is so different from my girls'*. *His devotion to me is at a much higher level than theirs*. He sort of flirts with me .. I wish I could explain it but the guy is definitely in love with me!!


OMG!!! That's my SNOWY! He also hardly ever wants to sit of my lap, but the way he communicate with me is just different :wub: his act is just different and for sure showing his devotion and love :wub: 

there is way so much to say about my Snowy. When I will get the chance into typing these soooooo many facts about him, I would:thumbsup:

Snowy is my first boy pup. I gotta say that he is kindda special to me :wub:


----------

